# What is your go to Fly??



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I would like to see an informal survey of which fly you tend to start the day with, and why you choose it. Pictures would be nice also.

Mine are the "olive/chartreuse toad" for over shell, and the "chartreuse bendback" for clear water over grass.


P.S. sorry abuot the crappy pictures, I haven't learned how to take good photos of flies yet.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

I like these so much for the salt that I sell them on my site.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Go To Flies*

That color combination is very much in demand this year. Nice looking flies. C2


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

For as long as I remember, rabbit hair zonkers tied in the keel design have been the first fly I throw. 

Of course. each water has its own "best fly" that varies by season and condition so it's best to stop in at a local shop and stock up. But if I don't know or can't get the advice of local experts- the zonker comes out first, followed by a black wooly booger.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Chart/white Foxy Clouser...hands down. The one on the upper left in the photo


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I love catching them on top if possible, so I'll often start with a VIP popper. If they're not in the mood for looking up that day, I'll switch to a Horbey spoon fly or a few of the flies above.

Mike, that's one funky looking fly with the wide pink feathers above. What the heck is that?


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Bruce I honestly don't remember. Had some of those a long time ago. Must not have worked very well.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I think this is a really good topic. For me, the pattern is really secondary to the sink rate of the fly. In the Lower Laguna Madre, there are three primary food sources for redfish. To my eye, my mullet looks more like a sculpin and who has ever seen a yellow crab? What really matters is if the fly is in the fish’s zone quickly or in some cases, to suspend in the strike zone for a long time. For instance, I tie a lot with deer hair because I can get it to suspend so well above the grass to cruising fish. I also tie crab claws out of foam because they force the front of a heavily weighted crab fly to float up like a fighting crab. Palmered hackle is another material that can help create neutral buoyancy. Also, I use a lot of rabbit because like deer, when it is saturated, it helps the sink rate.

On the west side, you have to have something that will suspend above the grass. On the east side, you have to have something that gets down quickly. And over sand/shell bottoms, "Kwan-style" flies in different sink rats are my go-to fly. 

I just tied these up as examples.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

My go to flies for offshore are very simple:

1/0 chartreuse or white clouser with light eyes for surface- dodo's, cobes, etc.
1/0 chartreuse or white clouser with very heavy eyes for sub surface- have gotten these down 80-90 ft and watched the kings take them.

Caught more on those 4 flies than probably everything else combined.

THE JAMMER


----------



## eightweight (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a lot of flys in my box, but when I really get stuck . . . 

For the surf or jetties, a 1/0 chartreuse over white Deciever, or size 2 half-and-half or Clouser. For the flats, a size 4 chartreuse over white polar fiber Clouser. When all else fails, a pink crazy charlie.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

My go to fly is a white grass shrimp or a gold spoon fly.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

heres some that i carry in my flybox almost everytime i go out.because were faced with so many diffrent conditions here on the coast (wind,no wind,sunny,cloudy,grass,floating grass) i like to carry more than enough flies.if i had to choose one fly it would for sure be some type of clouser minnow.


----------



## eightweight (Nov 23, 2010)

nice flys, Flatzstalker


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

tnx.....


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Go to flies*

In order left to right redfish from Galveston to Mexico / the very small chart clouser w/bead chain eye on 6/7 WT if reds are shy


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pink and chartreuse chicken tied on a #4 34007


----------

